# A Woman's Mission



## jolivetti (Mar 15, 2007)

A recent post reminded me that Christians don't always see eye to eye on issues surrounding women's places in Christ's kingdom. Toward that end, I'd like to post an excerpt from a sermon I preached on Proverbs 31; this represents the best understanding I have of a woman's "place". 

-----
First stands this truth: all of us, men and women, boys and girls, have as our top aim and motive the kingdom of Jesus Christ. So, rather than saying a woman’s place is in the home, it’s much more clear and Biblical to say that a wife’s mission is serving the kingdom by caring first and foremost for her family. The Bible nowhere says that a woman’s only place is in the home (in fact, Proverbs 31 & the book of Ruth show the very opposite), but it does clearly teach that women, especially married women, are to have their hearts, minds, and energies focused first on the home – not to the exclusion of everything outside the doors of your house, but rather, what is done outside of those doors must serve this one mission. 

Proverbs 31 doesn’t so much teach this as it assumes it. The frame around this painting is the assumption that the wonderful mission of wives is the constructing and managing of a spiritual & earthly haven. Just as the church, her calling is no less than to build a miniature version of heaven on earth.

There are times when it’s appropriate and vital for women to have work and ministry outside of their families and homes – in Titus we’re given the model of women discipling younger women. Not only is this necessary, but it fits into godly women’s main drive, which is serving the kingdom of Christ. This not only helps us round out our idea of womanhood and ministry, but will keep the family in perspective of the kingdom, not vice versa. 

Currently, there seems to be a temptation in some parts of the church to think that the family is the end-all and be-all of the church and society. Yet it is only one of three institutions God has created for the expansion of His kingdom. Not only do we, as individuals, exist for the kingdom of Christ, so do families. 

A wife’s calling is different from husbands’ in that, while husbands participate in and are ultimately responsible for the building of a home, their kingdom calling is both outward and homeward. If a wife’s main mission is “the kingdom through the home”, a husband’s two missions are (1) being the federal head of the home and (2) bringing the world into submission to Christ in whatever field he’s called to. This is why it’s unbiblical for men to seek financial freedom in order to be with their kids all day. We’re called to take dominion of this world for Jesus’ glory – and the work wives do in managing the home must be seen as a vital, integral part of their husband’s outward calling.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 15, 2007)

What was the post?


----------



## jolivetti (Mar 16, 2007)

The recent "question concerning the education of young boys." I didn't agree or disagree with it - it just made me think this short essay could be helpful to some.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 16, 2007)

Your Titus 2 example needs context. The OLDER women teaching the younger women to be KEEPERS AT HOME.

This has been done throughout history within the context of the home. Meeting one another for tea, to assist eachother, letters, and books. The older woman usually making the "call" due to her children generally being grown and gone...or a young, single woman making the "call" to assist a mother or a homebound older woman.

A woman's place, under NORMAL circumstances IS in the home. Women make up an integral part of family that is oftimes forgotten. We would have less need of nursing homes (and thus CNA's) if the women of the family (of all ages and status) would be willing to stay home and help or go and assist their elderly family members. Mother's don't need to be encouraged to "escape" their homes and children. There are certain circumstances where a woman may have to enter the work force. In the case of a mother, the church SHOULD as in times past, make it possible for her to take care of her children first...not tell her to hightail it to public aid and the public school system. In my case, I have an injured husband...who temporarily cannot work. I was ready to get a job. Church, family, and neighbours were all concerned about my leaving my injured husband, children, and nursing babe for outside employment. The way has been provided for me to work from home and have other neccessities provided for. We have joined HSLDA. They have a widows fund. A husband passes on and the curriculum is provided for the children's remaining school years...this is to assist the mother in continuing to be home with her children. Single women and women without children also have roles. Many become caretakers of others in one form or another. Care of the sick, the elderly, care of the young, and teaching of the young. These are ministerial areas (that also extend to mission work, stateside and abroad) that are supportive of the family or supportive where the family is neglectful, depending upon the circumstances.

Looking at the rougher parts of the workplace...the women are no longer women. Do I see a need for women in some of these places? Perhaps. But should they be the norm? No.

There are several negatives to ladies being the in the workplace. One that few have considered...but is the most economical and sociological one would be the flooding of the marketplace. Men used to be able to get a living wage. Now, no-one receives a living wage (unless you have significant educational debt behind you). Now it takes TWO people to support a family financially. We insisted mom be able to work...now mom HAS to work and home duties and relationships become strained.


I think you are getting the idea of this post and can think of all the other consequences on your own. So I will leave it there.


----------



## jolivetti (Mar 16, 2007)

If I'm reading you right, I think our disagreement might be in quantity, not quality. I agree that a woman's place is normally in the home, but it sounds like (if I'm reading your post correctly) I would be more willing to accept alternatives/additions to a solely home-focus than you. 

Behind my essay is a strong desire I have to be Biblical yet not supercede Scripture. One issue that comes up in my neck of the woods often is, "What about college and graduate work for women?" When some have asked me "Why don't you preach against girls going to college?" I reply, "Because God never said that." In other words, I believe the main themes have to be laid down (which I think we agree upon) and the minor, individual questions worked out with Scriptural wisdom and godly counsel within the local church.


----------



## jolivetti (Mar 16, 2007)

In my reply, I should have said, "I agree that a _married _woman's place is normally in the home."


----------

